# e-collard



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

I use e-collar on my dog when hunting only to come. I noticed a notable member here with a pic of his dogs in the house with the collar on. How much do you all use your e-collar?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

I can tell you if you were referring to the photo of mine, the dogs had their collars on but it was not in the house. They were in the motel and we had just returned from the hunt. As a general rule, I take the collars off when I kennel them in the truck after the hunt but sometimesI space it and do it later. (I'm over 50 and forgetfull)

Happy fourth!


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

Thank you sir. It was your photo I saw. When my dog was young and barked a lot people told me to keep an e-collar on her. I wont do that it causes major irritation I was wondering if that was a done a lot.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I use my e-collar on my lab only when hunting. I usually only use the vibrate when he gets too far ahead, I taught him that vibrate means come.


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

I have always used the tritonics sport. I bought a sportdog wethandhunter 2000. cause it has sound to call. It came and the battery would not charge. They sent me a new one. I charged the battery and it wont transmit? Its been a while now the hunting season ended. I dont know if they will fix it.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Looking to get the model that beeps so I now where dog is when hunting heavy cover such as cattails, any recommendations?


----------



## 1littlefeather (Mar 5, 2003)

I have used tri-tronics for 11 seasons and will continue to use them. I have tried other brands because of the price and have been extremely disappointed. One brand would shock the dog when I was not touch the transmitter. My hunting partner had the same brand and had the same issues. We both stick with the tri-tronics. We stopped using the beeper due to the birds running more, they say it doesn't effect the birds but we have less to run. We may use the beeper to locate the dog in really thick cover that wee hunt in Kansas every year.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

deacon said:


> Looking to get the model that beeps so I now where dog is when hunting heavy cover such as cattails, any recommendations?


DT Systems : http://dtsystems.com/products/SPT2400.aspx
SportDog uplander 1850: http://shop.sportdogbrand.com/store/car ... _list&c=16

I would say Dogtra as I have an older 2000 series which is great, but the newer 2500 series that came out last year has had some issues.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Another vote for tri-tronics. As for the beeper! Change it to the hawk sqweel. SP? I think it actually stops the birds from running!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Stick with Dogtra (vibrate instead of beep) or Tritronics (beep/tone). The rest have there fair share of problems.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

USAlx50 said:


> Stick with Dogtra (vibrate instead of beep) or Tritronics (beep/tone). The rest have there fair share of problems.


Can a guy head the vibrate? I need primarily for hunting pheasants and when a guy is in the cattails with his dog it is hard to know the dogs exact position without constantly stopping and listening or having to call dog to know position.


----------

